# 6 posts away...



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

I am thinking it might make it past the "trial period".:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I love this section....I have gained alot from it. :wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

now it's tied...


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah...I get to break the tie :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and we have officially passed them...:wink:

22 days...not bad...not bad at all 

But I have been watching that kind of thing from day one......while I am a wake there is always people in hear posting and reading :thumb:...we have passed a few forums already.... 4 to be exact :wink:....heck it only took us about 4 days to pass the Syrup Suckers up north:embara:  

Next on the list Health & Fitness. I would like to have them by my birthday...so post away:wink:

So here is to you all....the real shooters of Spots :darkbeer::wink:

and since it is Friday....have a few more on me as a big thank you for your support :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Next on the list Health & Fitness. I would like to have them by my birthday...so post away:wink:


What date and how many posts do we need?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

supernova said:


> What date and how many posts do we need?


Rougly 2,500  a hair more then we have now....

Hornet day:wink: is Dec 9th :faint: That may be tough...but hey...we should atleast hit it in Dec sometime


----------



## cav84 (Apr 20, 2006)

*good for spots*

just cuz.


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd hate to not have this site now. I visit it almost every day.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

henman said:


> I'd hate to not have this site now. I visit it almost every day.


Almost everyday....

You are here by REQUIRED to visit atleast once a day for the next two weeks...or else:wink:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I visit this section more than the others, more than the FITA one for sure. Well done BH and everyone who has contributed. :darkbeer:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Glad we got this one*

I come to this forum more than i do all the others now. I sure have learned a few things also.:wink: AC


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

So far so good... hopefully we're here to stay...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Now I am groovin on the new Avatar BH. You have gotten a PROmotion.


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Almost everyday....
> 
> You are here by REQUIRED to visit atleast once a day for the next two weeks...or else:wink:


Yes sir, almost every day is really at least twice a day or more. Love that field archery.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

First place I stop every day. This place is packed chock full of tasty info!!!


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I feel like I practically live here.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

It's nice to finally have a place to live.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Rougly 2,500  a hair more then we have now....
> 
> Hornet day:wink: is Dec 9th :faint: That may be tough...but hey...we should atleast hit it in Dec sometime


We can easily hit that #.........But the real question is whether you want quality post or quantity of posts. I vote for quality.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

supernova said:


> We can easily hit that #.........But the real question is whether you want quality post or quantity of posts. I vote for quality.


The quantity post/threads won't be around:wink:

Just keep doing what we are doing already....


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I check in for new info at least once a day. Good section without "what bow should I buy" and "whisker biscuit" threads. GOD, I hate those kinds of threads! How am I supposed to know what rest, bow or arrows someone should buy?:noidea:

I just LOVE the lack of dumb stuff that floods General.:nod:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

And the endless bashing. That **** gets old quick.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

archerycharlie said:


> I come to this forum more than i do all the others now. I sure have learned a few things also.:wink: AC


i see that , based on your distant scores.... good job at sitting you know who !!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

swerve said:


> And the endless bashing. That **** gets old quick.




Well my target looks better than yers.:wink: AC


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Agreed. This forum reminds me of the way AT was when I first joined.

I haven't been in the general section in over a month.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AZarcherybandit said:


> Agreed. This forum reminds me of the way AT was when I first joined.
> 
> I haven't been in the general section in over a month.


and that is the main reason that I wanted to start this forum. :thumb:

To talk about shooting.....


----------

